# Song and Tune Projects > Song and Tune Projects >  Any and All Punch Brothers Tablature or Sheet Music

## Rehashchap

I have searched many hours in vain for a single scrap of Punch Brothers sheet music or tablature for mandolin. Granted, Chris isn't the kind of person you can just listen to and start writing down, but i figure that by now, someone somewhere would have started. 

So if anyone out there has any or knows of any site that has anything from sheet music to tablature to chords of any punch brothers songs, it would be greatly appreciated. 

And i'm sure i am speaking for many others when i say that this music is in high demand.

----------


## Stephanie Reiser

Probably the easiest tune they play is Brakeman's Blues.
Punch plays it in B, but my group plays it in G. Super easy.
You can listen to the intro Chris does and figure that out easy enough.
As far as Chris's break goes, he plays it differently every time, it seems.
Good luck!

----------


## Rehashchap

I spoke too soon. I do actually know Brakeman's Blues, having realized how easy it is to play. Ha Ha.  I also know Wayside pretty well. I know some parts of Punch Bowl, but not all, and I know the bass to The Beekeeper (which I'm currently transcribing). 

Any others?

----------


## gusbn22

Hey, I've only just recently began posting instructional mandolin videos on youtube, and I realize i may be a little late (Im new to mandolin cafe), but if you're still interested, I have a video on Don't Get Married Without Me from Who's Feeling Young Now:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zhuebTFk7N8

Hope this comes in handy, and any feedback is much appreciated  :Smile:

----------


## 9lbShellhamer

Down along the Dixie Line is GREAT. Its a Gillian cover and chords sound the same...

http://tabs.ultimate-guitar.com/g/gi...e_line_crd.htm

----------


## BeginnerMandolinistTyler

I posted a tab for the beginning of Alex off of Antifogmatic if that helps any.  Scroll down to second version. The only difference is the time signature in one bar.  

Link:
http://www.mandolincafe.com/forum/sh...Punch-Brothers

Here's Jake Howard's transcription of Bailey(Bonus song off of Punch):

http://www.mandolincafe.com/forum/sh...-(Sheet-Music)

----------


## Polkapaul

I know this thread hasn't been active for a while but I've been transcribing some Punch Brothers songs over the summer and thought I'd post a link for anyone who's interested. My primary interest has been in analyzing their music from a theoretical perspective and trying to understand how their songs are put together. In other words, these are not strictly mandolin transcriptions but transcriptions that include the vocal line, chords, bass line, important instrumental gestures, etc. 
Anyway, you can check them out here:
http://www.pauldavidthomas.net/#!blank-1/obva2

----------

9lbShellhamer, 

chavele, 

Frank Garcia, 

joh, 

loess

----------


## Frank Garcia

Good stuff Paul. The theory analysis of some of their chord progressions is exactly where I wanted to eventually get to, and you've charted the structure and have even done a thorough job of explaining why it works. Thank you!

----------

